# Not Birds, But These Should Make You Smile!



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I mentioned 5 rabbits not too long ago that were rescued by one of my cat and dog rescue friends. She was able to get them spayed (4 girls) and neutered (1 male) at no charge and brought them down to me today. They will be staying with me until I can find homes for them. They are beautiful, adorable, and very tame and friendly. They had been acquired by someone who was going to eat them  

I took the pictures of them in the cage they arrived in and had been living in. They have since been moved to a more spacious and suitable rabbit run.

The male is in the middle ..










Another girl ..










Another girl ..










If any of our Southern California members are interested in adopting a rabbit, please do let me know!

Terry


----------



## Pegasus (Feb 6, 2007)

*Is it Easter yet?*

Awe! Terry you will be a director of your own zoo in the near future ...Those bunnies reminds me of my brothers hare once that our nextdoors naighbors dog chased and kill him, not enough space in the backyard to run so the dog catch up with him...Poor little guy...


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*TERRY just what i needed after reading some of the post tonight. They put a smile on my face. THEM RABBITS are just the nicest thing but with my luck i would get one and it would be pregnant and the Simon Ranch would be over run by Peter and his freinds.So I will have to pass one this one. lol*GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking guys! George .. all these bunnies have been fixed, so there's no possibility of any babies! Sorry for the loss of that rabbit, Oliver. They are delightful little creatures.

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh...they are so adorable, may I share the pics with my niece?

She has a huge black bunny named Winnie, with flop ears.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Trees Gray said:


> Oh...they are so adorable, may I share the pics with my niece?
> 
> She has a huge black bunny named Winnie, with flop ears.


Share away! Her rabbit sounds delightful!

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I had not much luck with bunnies. Those faces are the most adorable ever. 
I really miss a bunny...or two.

Reti


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, they are adorable.


----------



## james fillbrook (Jan 2, 2009)

ha ha
there cute


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

L I B, M R Rabbits!  haha
They're so cute  I love bunnies.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Do YOU Know What A Binky Is?*

These five rabbits have been having such a great time. I don't think they were ever out of that cage that they arrived in. They are now in a 8' long by 6' wide rabbit run and the bunny binkies are incredible. I have wasted so much time the last couple of days just watching them be happy.

Bunny Binkies are when the rabbit runs, jumps, tosses the back legs out and does it all over again .. I think it is the rabbit version of being a pigeon roller or tumbler .. these five are having such a great time. I am going to hate parting with them.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

It is so much fun to watch them when they are happy.
It will be hard to see them go. 
I just got the news that the bunny I baby sat a few times in the past years passed away. 
I do hope your guys find good homes, I know you will make sure of that.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti, I'm so sorry to hear this latest news...I know it has been very difficult for you with loosing your sweet bunny too. Sending healing thoughts and prayers your way.

Terry, thanks for sharing the "bunny binkies" expressions. I hope those 5 have many many happy bunny binkies for years to come!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Bunny Pics From Today*

Here's a few new pics of the rabbits starting at this link: Rescued Rabbits

Terry


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

TAWhatley said:


> These five rabbits have been having such a great time. I don't think they were ever out of that cage that they arrived in. They are now in a 8' long by 6' wide rabbit run and the bunny binkies are incredible. I have wasted so much time the last couple of days just watching them be happy.
> 
> Bunny Binkies are when the rabbit runs, jumps, tosses the back legs out and does it all over again .. I think it is the rabbit version of being a pigeon roller or tumbler .. these five are having such a great time. I am going to hate parting with them.
> 
> Terry


I saw alot of bunny binkies today....mine got out of the screen porch(my fault). and had a good time hangin under the loft and doing bunny binkies out in the yard.....caught her with a havahart three hours later, she is now taking a long nap.....those are some cute bun buns....gives me a good idea to build her a run in the yard for those nice days.....she had fun.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

TAWhatley said:


> I mentioned 5 rabbits not too long ago that were rescued by one of my cat and dog rescue friends. She was able to get them spayed (4 girls) and neutered (1 male) at no charge and brought them down to me today. They will be staying with me until I can find homes for them. They are beautiful, adorable, and very tame and friendly. They had been acquired by someone who was going to eat them
> 
> I took the pictures of them in the cage they arrived in and had been living in. They have since been moved to a more spacious and suitable rabbit run.
> 
> ...


I raise rabbits and i know it is kind of far off but you would be surprised how many people want them around Easter time so i bet you will be able adopt them out then


----------

